# Motherboard that supports DDR2 1066



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't seem to find one.

Will someone please post a link to newegg.

All I can find is DDR2 800 compatibility.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 4, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I can't seem to find one.
> 
> Will someone please post a link to newegg.
> 
> All I can find is DDR2 800 compatibility.



I believe most of the P35 boards support 1066. I know my Giga p35-DS3 does for sure...


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2008)

Doesn't all p35-mobos support that? Like Gigabyte P35-DS3?


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry.

For socket AM2.

I'm an idiot. Still trying to wake up.


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2008)

Ohh.. We'll see. 

@Paulieg: You beat me to it.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 4, 2008)

For DDR2 1066 you have to have the new chipset, and a Quad. The memory controller is on the CPU not the motherboard.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

So there is no way to have socket AM2 and 1066?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 4, 2008)

Only with overclocking.

AM2+ CPUs do support 1066 memory.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Only with overclocking.
> 
> AM2+ CPUs do support 1066 memory.



So it doesn't make any sense to buy DDR2 1066 with my current setup. I have to stick with 800?

That sucks! :shadedshu


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2008)

As long as you intend to overclock then it is of no significance that socket AM2 only supports upto DDR800, no AM2 board supports beyond that, all it means is that the board will select an SPD of 800mhz on your 1066mhz memory, once you overclock you are pushing the memory up into 1066 land, the memory will still work with most AM2 boards but 1066mhz memory is not officially supported because overclocking is not an official factor in motherboard specs.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 4, 2008)

ASUS CROSSHAIR supports AM2+ CPUs and 1066 memory - exelent oc board


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> ASUS CROSSHAIR supports AM2+ CPUs and 1066 memory - exelent oc board



Not according to Asus it doesent???..............................

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=618&l4=0&model=1283&modelmenu=2


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Not according to Asus it doesent???..............................
> 
> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=618&l4=0&model=1283&modelmenu=2



Apparently it doesn't.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Not according to Asus it doesent???..............................
> 
> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=618&l4=0&model=1283&modelmenu=2



Well well well ..... they have removed the part where they told that
BIOS update 0906 should make support for Phenom´s with SLI and 1066 MHz
memory ...... 
(http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair&SLanguage=en-us)

....or (I don´t really want to speak about it - maybe I was WRONG)
(I am sorry - if that´s the case)......blame me

But....I can take it....my shoulders a very very ....small....hehe


----------



## keakar (Feb 4, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I can't seem to find one.
> 
> Will someone please post a link to newegg.
> 
> All I can find is DDR2 800 compatibility.



use the advanced search feature and you can search just by ddr2 1066

here are 8 mobo with amd ddr2 1066: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=22&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 4, 2008)

most of these ASUS AM2+ boards towards the top of this list support 1066: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 6, 2008)

BUT in order for me to utilize DDR1066, don't I need a quad core cpu? Like the Phenom?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

yes, but you can still overclock it to those speeds from 800Mhz from an AM2 CPU.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 6, 2008)

So, if I were to use my 5200+ in a motherboard that supports 1066, it will just underclock the RAM automatically because I don't have a Phenom?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 6, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> So, if I were to use my 5200+ in a motherboard that supports 1066, it will just underclock the RAM automatically because I don't have a Phenom?



pretty much, that's how it works.  If you buy 1066 DDR2, the memory is rated for up to that speed.  Unless you OC the system.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 6, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> So, if I were to use my 5200+ in a motherboard that supports 1066, it will just underclock the RAM automatically because I don't have a Phenom?



The memory controller is on the CPU not the motherboard.

So if you install a AM2 chip max is 800Mhz stock, if you install a AM2+ CPU then you can have 1066Mhz memory.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The memory controller is on the CPU not the motherboard.



I know. I was just trying to figure things out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2008)

My gigabyte DS3L P35 has 1066 support and I highly recomend it.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 8, 2008)

as stated, AM2 chips run there memory controller at 800/667/533/400 though others can be done by changing the divider on the memory controller. 1066 is possible by upping the CPU to utlize a 533 clock generator, not FSB but clock generator. This means running the cpu at 266.5 clock generator of in old terms fsb. So yes its doable


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Feb 8, 2008)

My ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe with the latest bios does have a 1066 memory setting In the bios.....so the support Is there.

Hope It helps.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 8, 2008)

Well.....seems that ASUS Crosshair afterall supports PC-8500 memory

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...guage=en-us&page=1&board_id=1&model=Crosshair


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Feb 9, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> BUT in order for me to utilize DDR1066, don't I need a quad core cpu? Like the Phenom?



I really wish peeps would stop telling you yes........I run a "AM2" Dual Core 5000 BE and have used the 1066 Option In my bios with NO Issues.....so please....listen to someone with the board and the latest bios.....NO.....you do NOT need a phenom to Utilize the 1066 memory speed option.....at least not on the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe.

Not a Flame on anyone.   

Hope It helps.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 9, 2008)

I own a 790FX board.

With the quad I have the 1066 divider, with the 6400 installed I only get the 800 divider.

I wish that it did have, and maybe with an update it will with what raptor is saying.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 9, 2008)

Well - I just bought 2 x 2 Kingston HyperX (KHX8500D2K2/2GN)

And they a running fine on my Crosshair - 
I had to set the memory speed manually...(1066 MHz) 

(with BIOS v. 0905 BETA there is support for 1066 MHz) 

And that is with an X2 6000+


----------

